

Who Is The Real Satoshi Nakamoto? One Researcher May Have Found The Answer - Dimitris
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/05/who-is-the-real-satoshi-nakamoto-one-researcher-may-have-found-the-answer/

======
john_b
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6828169](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6828169)

~~~
Dimitris
Thanks for the link!

------
gwern
His analysis is still terrible, and his interview doesn't add anything.

